# Profile banner and other things.



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

What is this new Profile Banner setting in account details? 

Also how is it some members are able to not have their gender showing? How does one address an it?


----------



## Devi (Nov 16, 2020)

To add to what @MarciKS said, I do wish that members who haven't specified their general location would do so ... it would contribute so much to the conversation!


----------



## Pepper (Nov 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> What is this new Profile Banner setting in account details?
> 
> Also how is it some members are able to not have their gender showing? *How does one address an it*?


Hello, It!


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

You're such a brat. LOL!


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 16, 2020)

I don't know what a profile banner is about. What do you put in the space.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

That's what I'm trying to find out.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 16, 2020)

Just noticed it. Adds a little atmosphere to profile page.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> Just noticed it. Adds a little atmosphere to profile page.


Cool! I just went and picked out an image to toss in there to see what would happen. Nifty. *Huge grin*


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Cool! I just went and picked out an image to toss in there to see what would happen. Nifty. *Huge grin*


I like it !


----------



## Devi (Nov 16, 2020)

Very fancy, @MarciKS


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> I like it !


That's a nice pic of you.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 16, 2020)

Question is, can you revert back to the original banner after you edit the banner profile and add an image?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 16, 2020)

It's a picture I took a couple of years ago outside of the Sedona area. Bell Rock.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 16, 2020)

Is there a way to make your pic smaller when choosing the banner? (All of my pix are too big & too much is cut off.)


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

Do you have a paint program on your pc?


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

MarkinPhx said:


> It's a picture I took a couple of years ago outside of the Sedona area. Bell Rock.


I meant the picture of YOU.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I meant the picture of YOU.


Oh...thanks. I'll change it to my yearly Charlie Brown Christmas avatar sometime after Thanksgiving. lol.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

If the gender thing is gonna be up in the air then...*flicks cigar ash and grins*


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Question is, can you revert back to the original banner after you edit the banner profile and add an image?


You probably would have to reload it like you do your profile pic.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You probably would have to reload it like you do your profile pic.


Okay, thanks, Marci.


----------



## officerripley (Nov 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Do you have a paint program on your pc?


Yeah, I do. Why didn't I think of that [smacks self in head ]; I'll give that a shot, thanks!


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

Well what's the verdict Rip. You getting it figured out?


----------



## officerripley (Nov 16, 2020)

Yeah , thanks for the reminder--can't believe I forgot about Paint, sigh--. I'm still playing around and trying to choose which pic I want to use but I did a test and Paint works fine, thanks again. (Did you watch the miniseries The Stand? I've been trying to find a gif of where that one character, played by Bill Fagerbakke, says "I can't remember nuthin'!" That's the way I feel more and more, lol  )


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 16, 2020)

I sent you a message with a sized down version. Does it work?


----------



## officerripley (Nov 16, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I sent you a message with a sized down version. Does it work?


Yep, worked great, thanks!


----------



## Devi (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow. You folks are stylish!


----------



## SilentSoul (Nov 17, 2020)

_Interesting._


----------



## Matrix (Nov 17, 2020)

You all figured it out, great! I added one too.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 17, 2020)

It's just like your background picture on your facebook page.   Makes your profile more attractive.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 17, 2020)

Matrix said:


> You all figured it out, great! I added one too.


plenty of grass for the kitty to gnaw on.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2020)

Devi said:


> To add to what @MarciKS said, I do wish that members who haven't specified their general location would do so ... it would contribute so much to the conversation!


I completely agree.  Is there a way to encourage that?


----------



## Devi (Nov 17, 2020)

> I'd guess just to say something about it.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice,  now we look like Facebook.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 17, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Nice,  now we look like Facebook.


Actually, we are better looking.


----------



## Jules (Nov 17, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I completely agree.  Is there a way to encourage that?


I haven’t seen a place for asking for gender.

Oops.  Just reread.  You were talking about general location.  Guess I could amend N of 49.  Canadians know that this means western Canada.  Heck, maybe eastern Canadians aren’t as familiar with the term


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2020)

Jules said:


> I haven’t seen a place for asking for gender.
> 
> Oops.  Just reread.  You were talking about general location.  Guess I could amend N of 49.  Canadians know that this means western Canada.  Heck, maybe eastern Canadians aren’t as familiar with the term


At first I thought it meant Alaska - as in north of the other 49 US states.  Then you said something about Canada so I figured, again, that it was north of the 49 US states, but not north of Alaska, meaning somewhere in Canada.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 17, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Actually, we are better looking.



We have something else to  play around with ... lol  ..   I like the ones that have been posted  so far.


----------



## Jules (Nov 17, 2020)

StarSong said:


> At first I thought it meant Alaska - as in north of the other 49 US states.  Then you said something about Canada so I figured, again, that it was north of the 49 US states, but not north of Alaska, meaning somewhere in Canada.


Actually it means ‘North of the 49th parallel’.


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 17, 2020)

I always thought Western Canada was British Columbia.  Learn something new everyday.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2020)

Thanks for the heads-up on the profile banner, just added mine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Nice,  now we look like Facebook.


What's facebook?   Like your banner Bonnie!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> I don't know what a profile banner is about. What do you put in the space.


@Sassycakes , I just went to my Profile page and clicked to add Profile Banner.  I used a camping photo I had on my computer and just uploaded it like an avatar or image.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm more concerned about what gender they are. I don't like not knowing what I'm speaking to. It's awkward.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 17, 2020)

@Matrix Where did our next button go in Latest posts?


----------



## Devi (Nov 17, 2020)

@MarciKS re gender ... does anyone know where we could specify this?


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 17, 2020)

Devi said:


> @MarciKS re gender ... does anyone know where we could specify this?


There's a place when you sign in that says you have to enter it but I saw a new member without any gender the other day. I think that should be mandatory. Male...Female...Other?

I'm not so much concerned about where their from. A general idea is enough. And I understand the safety issues with giving a location too.


----------



## Devi (Nov 17, 2020)

@MarciKS -- I looked in my profile, which had Female checked ... but it doesn't display at or near the Location area. That would seem to be a logical place to display it. Wonder how to get that to display?


----------



## PopsnTuff (Nov 17, 2020)

Tried many different pics but they all look blurry (????)....gonna keep trying....


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 17, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Tried many different pics but they all look blurry (????)....gonna keep trying....


May need to resize. I find 800 x 400 works good.


----------



## Devi (Nov 17, 2020)

Re the gender thing -- maybe it's a politically correct issue and thus more hassle than it's worth?

Anyway, I'm a female.


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2020)

Devi said:


> Re the gender thing -- maybe it's a politically correct issue and thus more hassle than it's worth?
> 
> Anyway, I'm a female.


The gender does show on your account  @Devi  ....  click on ABOUT  ...    I  know that you have to  put your gender in there to post other information .... right @Matrix ? 
The gender check seems to lock in your account for everything else you put in there.
(That's my feeble explanation)


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> The gender does show on your account  @Devi  ....  click on ABOUT  ...    I  know that you HAVE TO put your gender in there to post other information .... right @Matrix ?
> The gender check seems to lock in your account for everything else you put in there.
> (That's my feeble explanation)


I just looked at your profile, Bonnie.  Hadn't realized your adorable dog was an intellectual!


----------



## Jules (Nov 18, 2020)

What am I missing?  If I click on name, I only get basic information like the date you joined, # of messages, etc.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 18, 2020)

Jules said:


> What am I missing?  If I click on name, I only get basic information like the date you joined, # of messages, etc.


Click on your username at the very top of the screen, Jules, and when the rectangle profile box displays, to the far right of you'll see - Report/Edit Profile Banner.

Click on Edit Profile Banner, and choose whatever saved image you have that you want for the banner, then click on Save. That's it.


----------



## Jules (Nov 18, 2020)

@Aunt Marg   My confusion is seeing gender, etc.  When I click on someone’s name, I only see minimal info.  There’s no ABOUT.


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 18, 2020)

I've been toying with the profile banner image and think I found one I like.  At first I didn't realize you can move the image up and down a bit.  I have one now.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

Jules said:


> @Aunt Marg   My confusion is seeing gender, etc.  When I click on someone’s name, I only see minimal info.  There’s no ABOUT.


I've noticed that, Too, Jules.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

Devi said:


> Wow. You folks are stylish!


You're stylin', too, Devi!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2020)

@Aunt Marg and @Devi:

Click or hover over a member's name to get the small info screen.
Click on the name within that little screen.
A short way down the page is a horizontal menu bar that includes the option "About"
Click on About
Assuming the member has filled out some information and makes it available for other members to see, you can often learn a bit more about the people you're chatting with, including gender.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I completely agree.  Is there a way to encourage that?


I wish there was, because I think it adds to and makes for a better community.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @Aunt Marg and @Devi:
> 
> Click or hover over a member's name to get the small info screen.
> Click on the name within that little screen.
> ...


Thanks, Star.

One thing I notice, which I don't think such was the case before, but I see that there is no longer a gender specification when one visits Account Details.

I'm certain when I signed up as a member and was filling out the particulars related to my profile info, there was an option listed to specify ones gender, but I no longer see that option.

Maybe, _I'm thinking_... once a member clicks on "male or female", the forum software auto-stores that selection but doesn't display it.

**As a side note to any/all here who may be left scratching their heads as to my gender, please allow me to take this moment to inform you that I am indeed of the female variety*.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2020)

@Aunt Marg, to the best of my recollection I've never seen gender revealed on SF until I clicked on an "About" feature.    

"Female" is designated on your profile page information.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @Aunt Marg, to the best of my recollection I've never seen gender revealed on SF until I clicked on an "About" feature.
> 
> "Female" is designated on your profile page information.


Okay, you're right, Star, just went in and had a look, and yes, "female" is there.


----------



## Matrix (Nov 19, 2020)

We made gender info mandatory for new registrations last year, but some members may not specify it if they registered before the change.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Nov 19, 2020)

Matrix said:


> *We made gender info mandatory for new registrations last year*, but some members may not specify it if they registered before the change.


Good move, Matrix.


----------



## Jules (Nov 19, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> The gender does show on your account @Devi .... click on ABOUT ... I know that you HAVE TO put your gender in there to post other information .... right @Matrix ?





StarSong said:


> @Aunt Marg and @Devi:
> 
> Click or hover over a member's name to get the small info screen.
> Click on the name within that little screen.
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## MarciKS (Nov 22, 2020)

Matrix said:


> We made gender info mandatory for new registrations last year, but some members may not specify it if they registered before the change.


i saw a new member with no gender just the other day. that's why i asked. 


i have a new question today. how does one go about putting an image in their signature?


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 22, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i saw a new member with no gender just the other day. that's why i asked.
> 
> 
> i have a new question today. how does one go about putting an image in their signature?


that would be a good topic for a new thread......


----------



## Matrix (Nov 23, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> i have a new question today. how does one go about putting an image in their signature?



Try inserting a picture on your signature setup page: https://www.seniorforums.com/account/signature


----------

